# Espresso pot problem



## andyb (May 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, i'm new here and new t coffee really!

I had a drip filter machine which died recently, so as an interim measure, I bought an espresso pot. However, I can't seem to get coffee out of it! I'm probably doing something stupid, but I just can't get it to work.

I fill the bottom chamber with water (below the valve) and add my grounds to the holder. I place the pot on the heat and although i get steam out of the top, I never get coffee in the top chamber.

Is my pot faulty, or am I?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It should be sealed , is it screwed together properly?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Andy,

Have you tried filling the bottom chamber with hot water from the kettle to speed things up?

What kind of grind are you using, I tend to use a medium to coarse grind (definitely not "espresso" grind). I trust that you are just filling the grounds basket, levelling off & not tamping the grounds down?

Are you getting any steam ejecting from the valve in the lower resevoir?

You can pull out the rubber gasket from inside the bottom of the pot section and check all is OK there & with the perforated disc that sits in the base of the upper pot.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grind is so important with stove top moka pots or even the plug in ones, should be just coarser than espresso grind, you should spoon the coffee into the basket, have it slightly heaped, do not compress, just screw the top part on, if it is new then that should be pretty much it, add heat and it should work perfect.


----------



## andyb (May 11, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Grind is so important with stoke top moka pots or even the plug in ones, should be just coarser than espresso grind, you should spoon the coffee into the basket, have it slightly heaped, do not compress, just screw the top part on, if it is new then that should be pretty much it, add heat and it should work perfect.


Hi,

Thanks for your replies.

Firstly, yes it is sealed up properly. I made double sure of this the second time around as I know that can be a problem.

I did try using hot water from the kettle to speed things up, but I had the same result - i.e. no coffee in the top chamber.

The first time I tried I used a fairly fine grind, and I think too fine. When I ried again, I used a medium grind, like that for which I used in my drip filter. Still nothing. Perhaps my grind just isn't right?

Yes I levelled off the grounds but didn't tamper them down, as the instructions for the pot made this clear.

As far as I can tell, I'm not getting any steam out of the valve, although a fair bit out of the spout of the top chamber. I'll try pulling out the rubber seal and see if there's anything wrong there.

On both of my "attempts" I ended up with a murky, very weak coffee like substance in the bottom chamber, so could the coffee be leaking down rather than coming up somehow?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Some fine grinds or coffee running back into the lower chamber is normal.

When you brew leave the lid of the pot open, you ideally want to see when the extraction is ending and kill it when the stream from the centre pipe is still running liquid, rather than puffs of steam.

Try again with a coarser grind, hot water in the lower chamber, medium heat on a small hob. This way the brew should take just a few minutes. Starting with cold water on a low heat can take 10's of minutes.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Probably not what you want to hear, but I would return it and buy an Aeropress. Just saying


----------



## andyb (May 11, 2013)

autopilot said:


> Probably not what you want to hear, but I would return it and buy an Aeropress. Just saying


Well, I'd rather know where I stand!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try only filling up to the steam release valve in the bottom chamber

Overfilling can result in no water coming through to the top chamber


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I am wondering if you've got a blockage. Have you tried running your stove pot with no coffee in it to make sure water is travelling up the pipe and into the top half?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Some pictures of the moka pot in bits might help


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Autopilot,"Probably not what you want to hear, but I would return it and buy an Aeropress. Just saying "

Why do you say this, 10s of millions of italians use these everyday, as do i when i am home in italy and they produce fabulous coffee in the RIGHT hands, aeropress is a completely different brew method which has its benefits but the moka pot is a lovely way to brew coffee, that doesn't try to be something it is not.......


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

My Mother in laws Moka coffee & wifes Aunties Atomic Coffee are sublime, though they are experienced at making it. when they see my espresso machine, they say why do you want that rubbish for!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep,my Italian grandma brought us up on moka coffee,fantastic coffee especially as kids with two or three sugar cubes dropped in a shot,lol


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Autopilot,"Probably not what you want to hear, but I would return it and buy an Aeropress. Just saying "
> 
> Why do you say this, 10s of millions of italians use these everyday, as do i when i am home in italy and they produce fabulous coffee in the RIGHT hands, aeropress is a completely different brew method which has its benefits but the moka pot is a lovely way to brew coffee, that doesn't try to be something it is not.......


Thanks. However I am entitled to have my own opinion, and express it. I think that it was quite clear that i was just given my own opinion from the words i used. I might not be as much as an expert as yourself, but i know what i enjoy (this of course changes with experience). Of course the OP is entitled to do how he wishes. Millions of people drink instant coffee in the UK, so why dont we just all drink that? I like Moka pots too more than most brew types, I have a few, but even my Italian family produce coffee in them that tastes 'burnt' to me. I can get coffee from an Aeropress that's incredibly close to Moka.

JFMI, what did you mean buy "that doesn't try to be something it is not...."?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I must admit, i can not make Moka coffee like my wifes mum. mine is very burnt and needs sugar. hers is very drinkable without!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

A good tip someone told me was that a dessertspoon of cold water in the top helps keep things from overheating.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Auto pilot wrote "Thanks. However I am entitled to have my own opinion, and express it. I think that it was quite clear that i was just given my own opinion from the words i used. I might not be as much as an expert as yourself, but i know what i enjoy (this of course changes with experience). Of course the OP is entitled to do how he wishes. Millions of people drink instant coffee in the UK, so why dont we just all drink that? I like Moka pots too more than most brew types, I have a few, but even my Italian family produce coffee in them that tastes 'burnt' to me. I can get coffee from an Aeropress that's incredibly close to Moka.

JFMI, what did you mean buy "that doesn't try to be something it is not...."?

Auto pilot I dont profess to be an expert at coffee and your assertions as to your ability to make a nice cup of coffee in a moka pot go against your advice about changing to an aero press! I was merely stating that great coffee (as you agree) can be had from a mokapot, you suggested that the OP should just change the pot for an aeropress, not really that helpful to someone trying to get the best from the equipment that they have, perhaps trying to explain how you manage to get great coffee from a mokapot might be more helpful.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Which is exactly why I said "not what you want to hear" and "I would". With a smily face to boot. It's the solution I would take, he can do what he wants. I think they are better, you don't. Ain't life a blast









Sound like there is something physically wrong. I had one once that was made wrong and the drop spout was too long, so it touch the bottom of the water chamber (there should only be a tiny gap) so blocked the water coming up. A friend of mine had a similar issue and he actually exploded (safety valve failed).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually get your facts straight autopilot, I unlike you I did not express an opinion of which is best, infact I try to keep my opinions limited unless i really know what i am talking about, both brew methods have their merits which you did not intimate in your original post, new people on the forum need solutions and ideas to overcome the issues at hand, not just an opinion (not backed up by any facts) that could lead them to spending money they did not really want or need to spend.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

"your assertions as to your ability to make a nice cup of coffee in a moka pot go against your advice about changing to an aero press!"

Why? I just said I like them, but prefer the AP.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Again, intimating that you like moka pots and that you have a few, would imply that you can get a good coffee out of them or do you just like looking at them?


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Actually get your facts straight autopilot, I unlike you I did not express an opinion of which is best, infact I try to keep my opinions limited unless i really know what i am talking about, both brew methods have their merits which you did not intimate in your original post, new people on the forum need solutions and ideas to overcome the issues at hand, not just an opinion (not backed up by any facts) that could lead them to spending money they did not really want or need to spend.


Your getting all argumentative again for no good reason. All this because i suggested trying an AP? Why did that offend you so much? I made it quite clear that it was not a 'fix' for his Moka pot.

Nothing is fact, it's all opinion. I was under the impression this was an open forum for open discussion. Sometimes people post decent stuff, sometimes no so decent stuff which people disagree with. That's usually the way it goes on forums. Sorry I did not meet your high standards, next time ill PM your for your approval









Hope the OP finds a good solution or fix


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Again, intimating that you like moka pots and that you have a few, would imply that you can get a good coffee out of them or do you just like looking at them?


I don't understand coffeechap. Why can't I have two things, and like them both, but like one more than the other?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i dont really want to spend a significant amount of my time on this and I am not being argumentative "AGAIN", think about when you might need help with a problem and think about whether someone saying just change it, helps or just gets you more confused, if you have a solution which you may have then share that.

PS smiley faces dont make your sarcasm any better tasting, nor the coffee the OP is trying to make

and of course you can like any brew method you choose to like as can we all


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Steam coming out of a moka pot isnt indicitive of a good seal ?


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

No problem. Look, the guy only bought it as an 'interim' method because his drip died. You can also make drip like coffee with an AP, i thought someone coming from drip would appreciate being informed of another option he might be aware of as he is struggling. But fair enough, I consider myself told.


----------



## Greenbud (Mar 18, 2013)

Back to the original problem: is it possible your moka pot is missing a part? Is the coffee basket shaped like a funnel, with a tube that extends down to the bottom of the lower section? If so, and all the seals are screwed in right, it would be next to physically impossible for anything but liquid to come out of the top spout once the water reaches boiling. Putting the thing together with the funnel upside down (?) could also be the cause. Not to imply you would do such a thing...


----------

